

Neutrino shape-shift points to new physics - cab1729
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23909-neutrino-shapeshift-points-to-new-physics.html#.UenaklS4Y_Q.hackernews

======
sillysaurus
Physics is just mindblowing. When I think deeply about the fact that things
that are moving will keep on moving forever unless a force acts on them, and
the fact that no one knows why it's true (and that the question may not even
have any meaning), and that my body is nothing more than a very advanced
method of propagating genetics, then... well, it's just a lot of fun to think
about!

The fact that there are mysteries that no life will ever have answers to is
quite humbling.

If you find physics interesting, then you'll love these Feynman lectures.
Feynman is so good at explaining these concepts that you don't even need any
formal training to understand them.

Lecture 1: The Law of Gravitation
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3mhkYbznBk&list=PL8976CAAD2A...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3mhkYbznBk&list=PL8976CAAD2A22AE3F&index=1)

Lecture 2: The Relation of Mathematics to Physics
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd0xTfdt6qw&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJv...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd0xTfdt6qw&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJvHMARCaa1hKgQ&index=10)

Lecture 3: The Great Conservation Principles
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_IfV9fkBhk&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJv...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_IfV9fkBhk&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJvHMARCaa1hKgQ&index=3)

Lecture 4: Symmetry in Physical Law
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6o1cDxV7o&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJv...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6o1cDxV7o&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJvHMARCaa1hKgQ&index=9)

Lecture 5: The Distinction of Past and Future
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6o1cDxV7o&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJv...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQ6o1cDxV7o&list=UUR3AOHJ5xJvHMARCaa1hKgQ&index=9)

Lecture 6: Probability and Uncertainty
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja0HSFj8Imc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja0HSFj8Imc)

~~~
ssivark
I suppose those are the Messenger lectures he gave at Cornell?

~~~
fjarlq
Yes, but sillysaurus omitted one:

Lecture 7: Seeking New Laws [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIN_-
Flswy0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIN_-Flswy0)

------
pbhjpbhj
I'm confused. Neutrino oscillation has already been confirmed in 1998 IIRC.
What is the novelty in this specific result? Not that confirmation isn't
important at all, it's just the wording suggests a new result rather than a
confirmation of a known result.

Presumably it's that a _known_ muon-neutrino flux produced a higher than
expected e-neutrino detection.

Given the difficulty with detecting weakly interacting particles that flavour
shift I'd have thought far more data would need gathering to demonstrate
"subtle differences".

~~~
gus_massa
I'm confused too. If I understand correctly it's the first time that the
neutrino oscillation is measured in a muon-neutrino ray. As far as I know it's
a difficult task, but the result is totally expected. The "new physics" claim
looks like a link-bait.

